# errore compilazione kernel (genkernel)

## drudox

Salve a tutti , come da titolo ottengo errore in compilazione kernel 5.6.0 ecco il log : 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lGTrrVogyzVLKE56a37IKyX4tKiXuFKg/view?usp=sharing

qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ?

----------

## zar Marco

Vedo due problemi in coda al file, non uso più genkernel da un pò quindi non so se è il motivo, il primo errore è inerente ai driver nvidia, ed ho visto per esperienza che essi tornano disponibili generalmente dalla versione x.y.1 oppure x.y.2, ma non so se genkernel in tal caso interrompe la compilazione. La compilazione manuale non lo blocca. 

Vedo che anche in altre righe son presenti errori, ma sempre inerenti ad nvidia

Quindi apparentemente potrebbe essere dovuto all'ultimo errore che dice che /boot non è un mountpoint.

----------

## drudox

non penso .. e` l unico kernel che mi da problemi

----------

## drudox

nessuna idea ?

----------

## zar Marco

Ma se provi a compilarlo manualmente ti da comunque errore?

----------

## zar Marco

Ora sto compilando manualmente il kernel 5.6.2, sono nella tua situazione, cioé con nvidia. Però io sono con doppia scheda, in ogni caso poi ti dico se ho lo stesso problema

Edit

Ciao allora, ho compilato correttamente il kernel, creata l'initram con dracut, confermo che fallisce la compilazione degli nvidia, ma avevo già avuto questo problema con il 5.5, dovrebbe risolversi. Chiaramente a me non crea problemi perchè uso normalmente gli intel, però il sistema boota

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bisogna applicare delle patch per fare compilare i dirver nvidia con kernel 5.6

----------

## zar Marco

Beh volendo posso aspettare semplicemente che sistemino, oppure è necessario usare questa patch? Credo sia da applicare ai driver presi dal sito nvidia no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Beh volendo posso aspettare semplicemente che sistemino, oppure è necessario usare questa patch? Credo sia da applicare ai driver presi dal sito nvidia no?

 

Certo dei aspettare che esca la nuova versione dei driver nvidia che funzionino con il kernel 5.6.x, la patch la puoi applicare anche al pacchetto gentoo

----------

## zar Marco

Perfetto, grazie mille, magari domani studio un pò e la applico

----------

## drudox

ah fammi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## zar Marco

Scusate il ritardo ma son stato impegnato ultimamente.

Allora, oggi ho imparato una cosa, inserire la patch eh eh eh. 

Comunque, dopo averlo fatto, ho lanciato un @modules-rebuild ed ha ricompilato correttamente i driver nvidia

----------

